# Ter que / Ter de / Dever



## Youngfun

Olá a todos!

A forma que ouvi mais frequentemente pelo brasileiros é *ter que*, enquanto que a forma que ouvi mais pelos portugueses é *ter de*.
Os dois são o mesmo? Têm o mesmo sentido? Estou certo quando digo que é só diferença de variante portuguesa vs variante brasileira?

E qual é a diferença entre os dois e o verbo *dever*?
Eu sempre tenho entendido ter que/ter de/dever todos e três como _dovere_ em italiano, ou como _must_ em inglês, mas tem uma diferença entre eles?


----------



## Jabir

Não sei quanto ao uso em Portugal, Yang Fan, porém no Brasil, usamos "ter que" com sentido de obrigação e "dever" com sentido de dúvida.

Exemplos:
- Eu tenho que lavar o carro (I must wash the car)
- Eu tenho que acordar cedo amanhã (I must wake up early tomorrow)
- Eu devo acordar cedo amanhã (I probably will wake up early tomorrow)
- Eu devo acordar cedo amanhã? (Do I have to wake up early tomorrrow?)


----------



## Outsider

Youngfun said:


> A forma que ouvi mais frequentemente pelo brasileiros é *ter que*, enquanto que a forma que ouvi mais pelos portugueses é *ter de*.
> Os dois são o mesmo? Têm o mesmo sentido?


Sim, e em Portugal também se diz "ter que".



Youngfun said:


> E qual é a diferença entre os dois e o verbo *dever*?
> Eu sempre tenho entendido ter que/ter de/dever todos e três como _dovere_ em italiano, ou como _must_ em inglês, mas tem uma diferença entre eles?


"Dever" é mais formal e aproxima-se mais do sentido de dever moral abstrato. "Ter que/de" é mais informal e com frequência aproxima-se mais do sentido de necessidade ou obrigatoriedade objetiva. Mas há alguma sobreposição entre os sentidos das duas locuções.


----------



## Vanda

Desenterrei esta antiga discussão sobre o assunto:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=27055


----------



## Macunaíma

*Ter de*/ *Ter que* têm o sentido de um dever imposto por uma contingência, uma circunstância objetiva.

_Você tem de fazer reservas e chegar no horário marcado se quiser evitar filas.
Eu tenho que ir. Está tarde e amanhã levanto cedo._

*Dever *nesse sentido é muito formal. Geralmente usamos *dever *para descrever alguma obrigação geral, independentemente de um caso objetivo.

_Um representante comercial deve se apresentar sempre bem trajado.
O regulamento da empresa diz que eu devo obter autorização do departamento de marketing antes de aceitar pedidos de entrevista._


----------



## Istriano

*Ter de* e *dever *são formais.
*Ter que* e precisar são normais/gerais.

_Me desculpem, mas agora eu tenho que ir / preciso ir._  ~
_Desculpem-me mas agora tenho de ir-me / devo ir-me._


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Eu aprendi que "ter que" introduz um verbo intransitivo e significa sempre "ter muito para" ou "ter coisas para", ex.: tenho muito que fazer. Tenho muito que contar.
"Ter de" tem de ser mais explicitado, ex.: tenho de ir para casa. Tenho de ir estudar.
Neste  caso não se usa o "dever". Ninguém (em Portugal) diz "devo ir para casa" ou "devo ir estudar", mas no imperfeito sim, já se usa, "devias ir para casa", "já devias estar a estudar"...
Mas diz-se: "já devo estar atrasado!" 
Complicado, não?


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigados a todos!

Mas eu desisti, dificil demais


----------



## Alentugano

Não se preocupe com isso nessa fase do seu aprendizado. Quando tiver dúvidas, use sempre o "ter que".


----------



## Macunaíma

Youngfun said:


> Mas eu desisti, dificil demais



Não é tão difícil, Youngfun. Você deve estar familiarizado com a diferença entre* must* e *have to* em inglês. É a mesma coisa em português. Se você _tem que fazer_ alguma coisa, você precisa fazer porque uma situação concreta o exige, ou como meio para atingir um fim determinado. Se você _deve fazer_ alguma coisa, você precisa fazer porque é um dever a cumprir (um dever moral, legal, social, etc). Às vezes, porém, esses dois sentidos se imbricam e tanto faz um ou outro.

Quanto a *tem de* versus *tem que*, esqueça isso. É uma questiúncula gramatical que nem os melhores escritores contemporâneos observam. Use a forma que preferir.


----------



## Istriano

Alentugano said:


> Não se preocupe com isso nessa fase do seu aprendizado. Quando tiver dúvidas, use sempre o "ter que".


----------



## Youngfun

Alentugano said:


> Quando tiver dúvidas, use sempre o "ter que".


É o que eu já faço, porque aprendi o português brasileiro na forma coloquial 

@Macunaíma: obrigado. Com must e have to fica mais claro.
E já uso o uso o verbo dever para expressar dúvida ou soposição


----------



## brasileirinho

Youngfun said:


> É o que eu já faço, porque aprendi o português brasileiro na forma coloquial
> 
> @Macunaíma: obrigado. Com must e have to fica mais claro.
> E já uso o uso o verbo dever para expressar dúvida ou soposição



Você já escreve muito bem em português, se aprendeu o coloquial, não se preocupe, a não ser que use a língua formal com muita frequência, o intuito é comunicar-se, todos vão te entender se você falar "eu tenho que ir" ou "eu tenho de ir" ou "eu devo ir".


----------



## cordobes82

Nao se complique! Se você me perguntar, as três formas significam o mesmo, só que o "ter que" é o mais usado no Brasil.


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## Wsmtk

O 'dever' seria mais como o 'should' enquanto que o 'ter que' pode ser entendido como 'have to' no ingles. Isso pelo portugues do Brasil.


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal também.


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado! 

@Outsider:
Quanto é comum "ter que" em Portugal? Conheci uma garota de Lisboa que só usava "ter de".


----------



## Outsider

Os especialistas da língua dizem que "ter de" e "ter que" têm sentidos diferentes, e na escrita esta diferença costuma ser respeitada, mas parece-me que na fala muita gente diz "ter que" em vez de "ter de".


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado Outsider!
No enlace da Vanda e segundo a resposta da Atomina, parece que segundo a gramatica normativa (mas não segundo o uso real) só "ter de" tem sentido de _must_, enquanto que "ter que" tem outro sentido. Estou certo?

Mas nesse momento estou mais interessado na comunicação quotidiana com lusofonos, do que ler Camões ou Paulo Coelho em língua original. Mas em futuro, quem sabe...


----------



## Outsider

Youngfun said:


> No enlace da Vanda e segundo a resposta da Atomina, parece que segundo a gramatica normativa (mas não segundo o uso real) só "ter de" tem sentido de _must_, enquanto que "ter que" tem outro sentido. Estou certo?


Está certo.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Youngfun, fica mais fácil se pensar que para aí 90% das vezes se diz" ter de". É raro ter de se dizer "ter que".
- Eu tenho de lhe dizer (ao meu patrão) que tenho muito que fazer. Tenho de fazer as camas, tenho de cozinhar, tenho de limpar o pó. Tenho de reclamar!
- Tens é de trabalhar e de não refilar, mas tenho de concordar contigo. Tens muito com que te preocupar!
- Não tem nada que saber*! Faço greve, e pronto! Ele tem de saber que tenho muito que penar! E ele vai ter muito em que pensar!

Repare que : Tenho muito que sofrer = tenho de sofrer muito. Tenho muito em que pensar = tenho que pensar em muitas coisas.

* não tem nada que saber = é fácil.
Ao contrário dos anteriores, eu respeito a regra na fala, além da escrita ,e corrijo os meus filhos quando eles dizem errado.

Espero ter ajudado, ou, pelo menos, não ter desajudado....


----------



## Istriano

_Não tenho que/de declarar nada _(mais ou menos a mesma coisa)  é diferente de
_Não tenho nada a declarar.

_Embora o DUP (Dicionário de usos do português do Brasil) os considere a mesma coisa:



> *TER + que/de/a + verbo no infinitivo*: indica obrigatoriedade:
> _O estado não tinha que se meter nisso (RIR);
> O avô teve de chamá-lo às falas (SA);
> A palavra que tenho a cumprir é comigo mesmo (PFV);_


----------



## nihilum

Seria isto? 

Tenho muito que sofrer 
Tenho muito de sofrer 

Tenho de sofrer muito 
Tenho que sofrer muito


----------



## Istriano

_Devo de sofrer muito _
_Devo muito sofrer._
_
Preciso de sofrer muito. _
_Preciso muito sofrer._

Nunca uso: _dever de fazer, precisar de fazer, ter de fazer._
São formas arcaicas na minha variante da língua portuguesa.
Só falo e escrevo: _devo fazer, preciso ir, tenho que sair._


----------



## nihilum

Aparentemente, não faziam distinção alguma entre _dever de_ e... _haver de_:_

"mas o que fe delle fez nam pude faber, nem fe acha na torre do Tombo, onde que per razam o deueram de lançar, coufa digna de memoria."_ Damião de Goes, (ano) MDCCLXXXX, Chonica do Serenissimo Senhor Rei D. Emanuel, (capítulo) XCVIII, (página) 263

_"Por que pode ser que os omens que la ouueram de ficar não levem certidões do que vemçem, v. m. tera nyso a milhor maneira que poder, asy por emformaçam como por juramento" _Diário da viajem de D. Álvaro de Castro ao Hadramaute, em 1548, Simão Botelho, Documento 4, (página) 40


Fascinante uso de _haver_, suplantado barbaramente por _ter (_ou _possuir__)_:

_"cazou com dona Maria Ribeira filha de Pero Affonso Ribeiro e de dona Alda Martiins Curutella, e ouueram huum filho que ouue nome..." _Os Livros das Linhagens_, _De Gomes Veegas Frade filho de Egas Louremço e neto de Louremço Veegas e Espadeiro, (página) 320


Se pode consultar no Houaiss outros exemplos, facilmente googláveis, de _haver_ como _existir_, _sentir, receber _e _obter_.


----------



## Youngfun

Atomina ficou muito clara na explicação, mas isso fica em contrasto com a lingua viva brasileira que aprendo falando com nativos...


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Não se preocupe, Youngfun, aqui em Portugal também muita gente confunde esta questão, pelo menos na fala...


----------



## machadinho

Istriano said:


> Nunca uso: _dever de fazer, precisar de fazer, ter de fazer._
> São formas arcaicas na minha variante da língua portuguesa.


Quer dizer que precisar de fazer é arcaico agora?  Dê um pulinho no centrão de Belo Horizonte. Se às cinco da tarde, num ponto de ônibus, você não ouvir um _cê pricisa di pará cum isso, sô_ com um isso bem longo, eu é que estou velho, Istriano!


----------



## Vanda

_Tá não, sô. O pessoar_ fala isso o tempo todo, inclusive euzinha.


----------



## Istriano

rs, eu falei:_ na minha variante. _
_Preciso de fazer _soa antigo ou formal (comparem com: _uma vizinha *de *Maria_, nesse caso o meu uso deve soar muito antigo ou formal para os de Belo Horizonte).
Um abraço


----------



## machadinho

Não, vizinha de Maria não me soa arcaico nem formal. Soa baiano.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, Minas reteve, por motivos históricos, muito do português trazido pelo colonizador, e, como já discutimos outras vezes, aqui mesmo, dentro de Belo Horizonte, ouvimos de Maria e da Maria. Dentro da minha própria casa, tenho duas adolescentes, oriundas de 30km daqui, que dizem de Maria, e eu, de outra região, da Maria. Minha amiga, da minha idade, nascida mais ao norte do estado  e criada em BH, diz de Maria. Ou seja, não há como dizer que há um padrão.


----------



## Vanda

Eu sei que não.


----------

